# Moyen/Klein poodle breeders



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She’s a very small scale breeder. It might take a while before you get a puppy, especially if she has a waiting list.

She seems to be doing things the right way : she tests parents (although I saw no pdf of the mom’s tests), she has a comprehensive contract, she educates buyers and has a good puppy raising practice.

She doesn’t show, so her dog’s comformation might not be the best, but she trains her dogs to be service dogs, which means they have a good temperament.

I would consider her, at least take the time to speak on the phone and learn more.

There is one thing that bugs me though : on her welcome page, there is a puppy that looks like a merle parti. If that’s the case, I would not buy from her. There is no merle in poodles. You need to mix breeds to get merle poodles. Merle is a color we don’t want in the breed, because of health problems that can happen with careless breeding.


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

Dechi said:


> She’s a very small scale breeder. It might take a while before you get a puppy, especially if she has a waiting list.
> 
> She seems to be doing things the right way : she tests parents (although I saw no pdf of the mom’s tests), she has a comprehensive contract, she educates buyers and has a good puppy raising practice.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think the pup on the homepage is the mom Charm. There is a link to her health testing on this page Charm -. 

I know she is planning a litter and I was hoping to talk to ger sometime soon about getting on her waiting list. 

If I just want a companion pet should I be super concerned about conformation?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Isn't this the gal who came on the forum and left? The mother dog was not even registered! This is a total backyard breeder and I would avoid at all costs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Arreau Standard Poodles told you she has a small standard female available--did you follow up with her?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

If you want a companion dog and the dog is raised right and healthy I would get it. Her dogs looked very pretty and did not look out of shape for a normal poodle. Mine are just companion dogs, and only one breeder did show her dogs, and they are just fine, and beautiful.


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Arreau Standard Poodles told you she has a small standard female available--did you follow up with her?


Thank you for saying something I totally missed her post!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You're welcome! Cherie (Arreau) does everything right and having a good breeder makes a HUGE difference in the quality and health of your pup.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Isn't this the gal who came on the forum and left? The mother dog was not even registered! This is a total backyard breeder and I would avoid at all costs.


I would never have recognized her. She says on her website that her dogs are registered. Are you sure it’s the same one ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I would never have recognized her. She says on her website that her dogs are registered. Are you sure it’s the same one ?


Positive she's not AKC registered


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I took a look at that breeder's web page. Although she does health testing, she does not follow up with health registration on OFA nor does she refer to any other well-known testing organization.

Notice that no pedigrees are shown. That always puts me off.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, this breeder was briefly active on PF. http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/248690-new-member-saying-hi.html


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, this breeder was briefly active on PF. http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/248690-new-member-saying-hi.html


I just read the post and there seems that there was no clear consensus and she wasn't active long enough to answer questions to sway it one way or the other. It was a helpful read though.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Puca pu said:


> I just read the post and there seems that there was no clear consensus and she wasn't active long enough to answer questions to sway it one way or the other. It was a helpful read though.


A clear consensus on what? If you're talking about the mom being AKC registered, this is what she posted, and I quote:

"She's not registered with the AKC because her dad is AKC-registered but her mom is not. Therefore, she cannot be registered with AKC." 

Also, you can look up the parents' health testing on OFA and at the time of that post, it did not exist. 

If that's okay by your standards, so be it. But even for a pet, the appropriate health testing really is important.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This thread reminded me of a recent post from one of my favorite breeders about what it means to be a good breeder.

http://www.anutta.com/poodleblog/?p=5093


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

scooterscout99 said:


> This thread reminded me of a recent post from one of my favorite breeders about what it means to be a good breeder.
> 
> What makes a great breeder? - Anutta Blog


Lovely article from a lovely breeder.


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> A clear consensus on what? If you're talking about the mom being AKC registered, this is what she posted, and I quote:
> 
> "She's not registered with the AKC because her dad is AKC-registered but her mom is not. Therefore, she cannot be registered with AKC."
> 
> ...


What I mean was that some people were saying that the AKC registration was not the most important factor. 

My two most important things when looking for a breeder are testing and temperament. 

That being said I think that I'd go with someone else who has a known reputation for producing healthy pups especially because she is charging the same price as really well-known breeders.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Gotcha. A wise choice.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you also looked into Karbit Poodles? They've been recommended on the forum for a while. Page Title


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Have you also looked into Karbit Poodles? They've been recommended on the forum for a while. Page Title


They were actually my first choice! I spoke to Karin and she was fabulous. I was just looking for a back up in case she didn't end up having a litter.


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

scooterscout99 said:


> This thread reminded me of a recent post from one of my favorite breeders about what it means to be a good breeder.
> 
> http://www.anutta.com/poodleblog/?p=5093


This post is so well written and informative. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Positive she's not AKC registered



Yes this is the same person, who came on this forum and when questioned left. I followed her Facebook page. The mom is not AKC She talks a good talk in my opinion and knows what a good breeder does. She already bred this dog Charm whose litter went to their new homes in early March and now she is breeding her again. I don't believe she even has a waiting list but thats just my opinion, I think that was the first litter she has had and has just started breeding dogs. I do not think she has any experience at breeding. It would not be my choice as a breeder.


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Yes this is the same person, who came on this forum and when questioned left. I followed her Facebook page. The mom is not AKC She talks a good talk in my opinion and knows what a good breeder does. She already bred this dog Charm whose litter went to their new homes in early March and now she is breeding her again. I don't believe she even has a waiting list but thats just my opinion, I think that was the first litter she has had and has just started breeding dogs. I do not think she has any experience at breeding. It would not be my choice as a breeder.


I was wondering if it was normal to breed the mom again so close to the last litter?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Puca pu said:


> I was wondering if it was normal to breed the mom again so close to the last litter?



Some breeders will do back to back breedings on successive heats and then retire the bitch sooner than they might otherwise. If one were going to do that though I think that it would be wise to have a list of committed buyers. I know someone who did a breeding for which she didn't have a long list plus somebody dropped off and there were more puppies than buyers so now she has two more dogs in her household (about 2 years later).


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi! I just wanted to let you all know that I talked to Karin at Karbits a few weeks ago. She put me on her email list and now I am just waiting to hear back from her about her when she has breeding plans finalized. Thanks for all your help! I'm super excited and I just have to resist the urge to continuously email for updates lol.


----------

